# PSA: Darch Military Style Watches



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

My Timex Easy Reader died inexplicably after two years of service (it wasn't the battery). I happened across a few reviews of "Darch" watches from China, and decided that for $10 + free shipping, I would give one a try. I just recieved it, and I am very impressed.

These run for $10 or sometimes less all over ebay. I ordered this one, and it arrived in less than a week despite the 3 week ETA.

I didn't much like the band; the watch is now looking great on repp striped grosgrain!

This guy's review has far better pictures than I could take, and he covers the pros and cons very well. The forum discussion afterwards has some helpful points too.

https://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?26,247314,247314

For $10, I doubt these can be beat for a knock-around watch. I just thought I would let ya'll know.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr.Watson said:


> These run for $10 or sometimes less all over ebay. I ordered this one, and it arrived in less than a week despite the 3 week ETA.


Words cannot describe my confusion at that title: "Fashion Men Lady Military 24Hour Night Vision Watch New." 

All your base are belong to us. :icon_smile_big:

Looks like a pretty good buy for $10. Especially the "night vision" model.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Good post about an interesting watch. As a recovering watch addict, I have an informed and experienced opinion about quartz watches, although it may not be universally accepted here. I think quartz watches properly belong at or below a $50 price point. Even the interesting solar-powered quartz watches are not worth much more than $150. As as the technology matures, that may change. At present, the Darch, Timex, Hamilton, etc. level seems to represent value for money in an accurate timepiece whose styling may appeal to some. Last weekend, I was in a good jewelery store, looking at Cartier watches. I confess to having once owned a Cartier Santos Quartz, and there were newer quartz models on display priced up to $3K. They amount to overpriced, mid-level, common jewelery - nearly costume jewelery - wrapped around a movement worth a few dollars. Watches at the Darch level make sense; I don't think expensive quartz watches do.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Seems like a whole lot of watch for just $10. LOL...and considering how much of the US debt the Chinese are carrying these days, buying Chinese is almost like buying American!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Have you tested the water resistant claim? I know many unknown Chinese brands are labeled as having features they don't actually possess.

Oh, has anyone had experience with Soviet-era PAKETA military watches? I was given one recently, and know nothing about their quality.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Have you tested the water resistant claim? I know many unknown Chinese brands are labeled as having features they don't actually possess.


...and lead that they actually do possess!!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, that forum did note that the case is NOT stainless steel, and it does look a little grey...


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

godan said:


> I think quartz watches properly belong at or below a $50 price point. Even the interesting solar-powered quartz watches are not worth much more than $150. As as the technology matures, that may change. At present, the Darch, Timex, Hamilton, etc. level seems to represent value for money in an accurate timepiece whose styling may appeal to some Watches at the Darch level make sense; I don't think expensive quartz watches do.


I agree completely that extravagantly priced quartz is a ripoff. But the Darch and Timex you mention don't even belong in the same conversation as a Hammy. It's hard to find a really good quartz for < $50. <$250-300? Absolutely!

There is almost no comparison between the Victorinox on my wrist (paid $200) and a Timex (or anything else under $50), but the VSA knocks pretty loudly on the front door of some of the 'prestige' Swiss brands like Tag or Omega (co-ax excluded).


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Mr. Mac said:


> I agree completely that extravagantly priced quartz is a ripoff. But the Darch and Timex you mention don't even belong in the same conversation as a Hammy. It's hard to find a really good quartz for < $50. <$250-300? Absolutely!
> 
> There is almost no comparison between the Victorinox on my wrist (paid $200) and a Timex (or anything else under $50), but the VSA knocks pretty loudly on the front door of some of the 'prestige' Swiss brands like Tag or Omega (co-ax excluded).


Thanks sincerely for the clarification. My prices were perhaps a few years out of date. What is your opinion of Citizen Eco-Drive and the similar Seiko whose model name I forget?


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

*Warning*

Sorry guys, I am now retracting my endorsement of Darch. Although the watch I bought is still running well, the metal case was apparently painted a darker metallic color, and this paint has chipped off all over the sides. Not only does it look bad, breathing in Chinese paint chips is probably not good health-wise.

So I guess the moral of the story is you get what you pay for. It is a real pity, because the face _is_ really nice looking.

Good news is I am only out $10. It was worth a shot.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dr.Watson said:


> Sorry guys, I am now retracting my endorsement of Darch. Although the watch I bought is still running well, the metal case was apparently painted a darker metallic color, and this paint has chipped off all over the sides. Not only does it look bad, breathing in Chinese paint chips is probably not good health-wise.
> 
> So I guess the moral of the story is you get what you pay for. It is a real pity, because the face _is_ really nice looking.
> 
> Good news is I am only out $10. It was worth a shot.


Indeed, if something sounds too good to be true, it generally is. Sorry for your loss, but thanks for the caution!


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone tried Bertucci? I saw them in the city and they look pretty solid for $139. Thanks for the retraction Dr. W, I was thinking of getting one this father's day.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> Oh, has anyone had experience with Soviet-era PAKETA military watches? I was given one recently, and know nothing about their quality.


I don't have a PAKETA, but my two watches are both BOCTOK (WOSTOK) Amphibian Diver manual wind. I really like them.

My black-shoe watch is like this one:


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey maximar, if you're interested in Bertucci it looks like Amazon has them for considerably cheaper. 
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dwatches&field-keywords=bertucci#/ref=sr_st?keywords=bertucci&qid=1308254963&rh=n%3A377110011%2Ck%3Abertucci&sort=price

Edit: A quick trip over to a watch forum revealed this source as well. I'm going to look into these. 
https://www.herringtoncatalog.com/es633.html


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks! But the copper colored metal is still on regular price. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Dr. François said:


> I don't have a PAKETA, but my two watches are both BOCTOK (WOSTOK) Amphibian Diver manual wind. I really like them.
> 
> My black-shoe watch is like this one:


Were those military-issue? Mine seems to be, as it has 24 hour time. It's nearly impossible to get used to.


----------



## bellemastiff (Aug 17, 2011)

> Good post about an interesting watch. As a recovering watch addict, I have an informed and experienced opinion about quartz watches, although it may not be universally accepted here. I think quartz watches properly belong at or below a $50 price point. Even the interesting solar-powered quartz watches are not worth much more than $150. As as the technology matures, that may change. At present, the Darch, Timex, Hamilton, etc. level seems to represent value for money in an accurate timepiece whose styling may appeal to some. Last weekend, I was in a good jewelery store, looking at Cartier watches. I confess to having once owned a Cartier Santos Quartz, and there were newer quartz models on display priced up to $3K. They amount to overpriced, mid-level, common jewelery - nearly costume jewelery - wrapped around a movement worth a few dollars. Watches at the Darch level make sense; I don't think expensive quartz watches do.


I mostly agree with this with a few rare exceptions... like a SOLAR ATOMIC FROGMAN !

With Seiko making so many reliable and quality (for the price point) mechanical automatics, such as the Monster (~$200) and Sumo (~$600), the latter of which is approaching the build quality and fit and finish of a famous switch watchmaker, it makes little sense to drop $1k (Tag) or more (like the Cartier you mentioned) on a quartz.

I myself have a decent collection of divers but at some point I need to diversify into more subtle leather band pieces to go with semi-formal wear. IMO a Rolex Submariner (or Breitling etc equivalent) is "sportswear" and doesn't belong with a men's suit. I just haven't found anymore formal timepieces I like (which are not produced by J-LC or PP ;-)


----------

